
Ask HN: Is there a collected database of university courses? - civilian
I&#x27;m involved in translating a book from french to english, and I&#x27;m trying to find a list of universities and professors who teach courses on the haitian revolution.<p>I realize that, what I really want, is a searchable database of all courses in all universities. I think that other book sellers could make use of that, as well as high school students who are trying to compare colleges.<p>Does this already exist somewhere?
======
psyklic
The Open Syllabus Project:
[http://opensyllabusproject.org/](http://opensyllabusproject.org/)

HN Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10956097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10956097)

